# Supplemental Dust Collection



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I have a Rikon 325(?) 14" bandsaw that I've been using more lately. Despite being hooked up to a 1100 cfm DC, there's still a lot of dust that's not being collected. I've seen somewhere that a shop vac is hooked up also. I can't seem to find it. Any ideas?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have used both ......*

I find a DC unit will remove airborne dust pretty well, but a shop vac right under the table at the lower guide rollers is what's really needed. My Craftsman 14" Pros have a 2 1/2 Shop Vac port at the lower blade guides and 4" DC at the very bottom of the cabinet. The DC port gets some, but the Shop Vac port gets most of it. 

:|


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks. Can those ports be purchased somewhere?


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I looked on the underside of my bandsaw table and I cannot see how a 2.5" dust shoot would be attached, even if I have to fabricate one myself. Anyone ever attach one to your table? Pics?
Thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Modify your Shop Vac blower attachment*

You can easily saw off the end of this type of attachment or other one, and make a simple angle bracket to attach it to the cabinet door or anyplace it will focus on the underside of the table insert:
https://www.grainger.com/product/9F...kwcid=AL!2966!3!264955916105!!!g!437575797294!










https://www.google.com/search?q=2+1...iw=1536&bih=722&dpr=1.25#imgrc=cBjKa1uMpGtElM


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Modify your Shop Vac blower attachment*

If needed, you can easily saw off the end of this type of attachment or another type, and make a simple angle bracket to attach it to the cabinet door or anyplace it will focus on the underside of the table insert. This one is way too expensive here, but it's the idea I'm posting:
https://www.grainger.com/product/9F...kwcid=AL!2966!3!264955916105!!!g!437575797294!












More ideas here:

https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=bandsaw+dust+collection+ideas


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Band saws can be a bit more tricky to collect. Depends on the machine, and how many ports it has.

Machines with 1 port, particularly smaller machines, are very inefficient because they are just collecting what the wheel drags into the lower case. 2 port machines are much better because they are also collecting directly below the lower guide bearings. This is where most collection on bandsaws falls short. There are various ways to fashion a custom made port that fastens under the table.

But I have to ask what exactly do you mean by "still a lot of dust not being collected?"

If its accumulating inside the machine don't worry about it. No matter how good your collection, dust will still accumulate in corners.

My point is if you're not getting the desired collection with a bandsaw, its very likely an issue with the machine, not the collector.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Some Grizzly machines have a dust port at the lower guides underneath the table. Mine does, works with a shop vac quite well. Doesn't get it all, but really helps. Part is probably available and could possibly be adapted to other machines.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

DrRobert said:


> But I have to ask what exactly do you mean by "still a lot of dust not being collected?"......


Here's a quick picture of some of the dust that's not collected after cutting only two boards. dust accumulates on all the ledges and the table and floor. I had to put weather stripping around the door of the lower compartment because dust was getting in.

But I did find a solution as you and others suggested. Two holes on the bottom of the table are tapped so I can mount a PVC Tee underneath as pictured. Then a short length of pipe to the blade.


----------

